# honda eu10i genarator



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello all ,
is there any owners out there with a "honda eu 10 i " genarator ?
with out the tekno speck how nosiey are thay ?
twodogs


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I use this gennie at work. You can stand right next to it and talk normally it's so quiet, with just a rapid knocking sound coming from it. Conversely, I own a cheap 2 stroke one from ebay which cost me £75 and this is A LOT noisier- but I couldn't afford the Honda. If you can afford it buy the Eu20 though, you can do a lot more with it and it's the same decibel level.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Very reasonable - if you have it running under the van you will hardly hear it inside. Very useful too as it gives 12v and 240v output.
BillD


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I was looking at one of these with a LPG conversion. How does this work ?ie do you take a bottle out the MH and stand it next to the genny?. What sort of consumption does it have (ballpark). Once converted does this mean that you can run on LPG only or can you mix and match?. Sorry if I have hijacked the thread


----------



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

I am the proud owner of a Honda EU generator you refer to, I am so please as to its performance that I have ditched my two gas bottles and gone over 100 electric. I have installed the generator on a shelf that slides in where the two gas bottles used to be stored, so all I have to do is slide it in our out as required. If it rains I just put a waterproof cover over it but leave sufficient space for the exhaust fumes to escape. My fuel costs are very low compared with gas and I do not have the hassle of carting and changing gas bottles. Just top up a small jerry can the next time one gets petrol. What do I use it for :
Remoska Cooker (Small version)
Electric kettle
Chip pan (travell version)
Electic Blanket
TV, DVD & HI Fi
Lights (Anadditional circuit)
Vacume cleaner
Water Heater
Electric Heater
Computer
Top up two leisure batteries
Top up mobile homes.

Of course I do not switch the whole lot on at the same time.


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the advise,
I have now ordered a EU20i that I intend to lpg .
theres times when you need 240volt on remote sites and being a big romoska oven fan .
thanks for the help
twodogs


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Just post in here when you go camping. site name and pitch number so I can avoid parking next to you. Just kidding. LOL.

Jon.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Actually on a more serious note, do you find they run quieter on gas or is there no difference?
Jon.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Brambles makes a very good point. Chip pan!!!!!, TV, DVD, Hi-Fi: I and I guess a substantial number of people on this site bought a motorhome to get away from that lot. I'm fed up with pitching up next to people who feel it their duty to let me share in the benefits of their entertainment systems. If you can hear it outside the confines of your van it's too loud, and that includes gennys


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

we had all had this conversation before on the forum and I take your point but will not be using it on big sites only when the time is right.
as for not using tele, dvd, remoska and all thing electical when camping I look at the motorhome as a home with all the good things that go with it , if i wanted to rough camp I could of stayed in the infantry and slept under a basha .
I am told that running the genny on LPG will be cleaner and quieter.
theres a guide to the modiforcation to LPG some ware on this forum 
I need to know if I can run it in on LPG or do I need to run it on petrol for a bit ?
if we were all the same if the same ideas life would be boring.

all the best
Twodogs


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi twodogs,

I bought my Honda EU20i from Edge Technology in Crewe. They matched the best internet price I could find and offered gas option.

They sell petrol to lpg conversion kits. Check out their website:

http://www.edgetechnology.co.uk/

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pomme

If he was on site he would be using hook up do no problems, if wild camping, if hes there first and you arrive and hear the genny then drive on somewhere else.

With all due respect, What other people have in their vans as got absolutely sod all to do with you, unless they are being unreasonable. Why the chip pan bothers you is beyond me.

I dont go in a motorhome to rough it, you may enjoy that and thats ok by me.


Justice

You run all that gear from a 900w genny? an excercise in patience most of those items could not be run with anything else on the go at the same time

George


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi George,

I don't rough it either, I've got a modern coachbuilt with radio, CD player etc, I don't have a TV but that's my choice and as someone once said, the pictures are better on radio!. If you want a TV, fine, that, as you so elegantly put it is "sod all to do with me". The point that I was trying to make is that the the ever increasing dependence on electrical paraphenalia inevitably leads to an increase in noise and noise particularly in the environments we all love is a bad thing. 

Pomme


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pomme

So your last post (ignoring all chip pan comments etc could be summed up as) 

Please have a little respect for those around you.

No thats a statement I WHOLE HEARTEDLY ENDORSE

My van is techno city, it has Large TV DVD player, HiFi, PS 2, Computer, full size Mains fridge/freezer, microwave, slow cooker, Air cooling.

It does have a 3.5 KW generator water cooled Honda generator very very quiet, the fussy ones would have to encroach on my pitch to be sure where the humm was coming from. 

But I have respect for others, so I also have a 10 X 110 ah battery bank which runs a nice big invertor this gives me several days worth of mains off hook up without running the genny, a smart 3-4 stage charging system that operates via the alternator when driving. 

If I was on a campsite I would have hook up so again no genny noise to disturb.


If wild camping I would probably need to have the genny on once a week to supplement the alternator/smart regtulator charging, but I am sure I could run this without disturbing others.


George


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi George,

I think you've summed up my feelings in a nutshell! Unfortunately my judgement is coloured by contact with individuals who are clearly not as considerate as you are. 
Anyway thanks for your reply. Your interests are obviously very different from mine but with a bit of give and take there should be room for both of us. Incidentally what do 10x110ah batteries weigh!

Pomme


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Telford George and Pomme , gennys are a very noisey subject with boths sides with very relevant views.
I will be a resposable genny user.
10 batterys WOW !!! thats freedom
Twodogs


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pomme

Probably not as different as you think, however we are a family of 5, certain camping area's are not weather friendly ie if its bad the van is the only place to go, until I built this one all 5 in the van in wet weather was not fun.

The Bus I have (am still) converting will allow everyone some space and a choice of things to do, reading , colouring crafts for little one at the table Playstation 2 all in turns Radio, CDs, DVD's TV or Computer.

Some (most) of the above can be used on route which will certainly help stem the "are we there yets" and there were quite a few of them in the old van we went to Belgium in in August, In flight entertainment will certainly "lower the Stress levels on long Journies" 

The point is that the vehicle is designed by me for our situation. Its certainly not so we can all be couch potatoes, would be a pointless excercise akin to just having your lounge in different locations, but not actually getting out and enjoying the location.

I can remember loads of trips that have been ruined by weather having some entertainment to ride out bthe worst is not such a bad thing is it?


George


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Batteries weigh 335kg or 1/3 of a tonne, no probs in the bus.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi George,

Completely see where you're coming from. As I think we've agreed, with a bit of consideration there's room for all of us. That's some battery array!

Pomme


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

And where on earth do you stow them - You must have either a large van, or a Tardis!!!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

The picture above is them in situ under the rear bench seat. shown below from inside its the top of the U.









U shape lounge Both legs 6 foot long so two singles or a huge double
Behind the Lounge and above the garage is our permenant double bed










Mains fridge and Microwave Plus the fold out dining table










The Galley, Air cooler unit underneath, full size plumbing and full filtration system for the drinking water, Stoves Gas oven grill and hob.










Test fit and trial of mains system, 30a Sterling 4 Stage charger and on site power supply, underneath this the 1800w Sterling Invertor beneath this is the automatic mains selector this chjecks what power is available ie mains generator and invertor and uses then with the following priority Mains first then Genny then invertor saves having to constantly decide and switch over this is instant and automatic.










the garage area, I dropped the Chassis rebuilt it lower and framed the garage/ rear permenant bed, the garage will be for taking pushbike and any outdoor gear. the big black box at the rear is a 12kw Eberspacher heater (Diesel)

George


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

George,
the van looks fantastic loads of space and payload with the layout you want.
are you taking it to cannock ?
Twodogs


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Twodogs

I certainly hope to be there. In the hands of a commercial vehicle shop at present to have new engine fitted.

George


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi George, I am very impressed with your project. I looked at your site a few weeks ago and admired all the pics and look forward to seeing pics of ot al finished. Well done on all the work put in, must be quite exciting now it is nearing completion.
Jon.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Afternoon George,

What was the base vehicle, total length and estimated payload on completion??


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

Leyland Redline Cub 

26.5 Foot long (bumper to bumper)

7' 2" wide (inside)

Payload will be circa 1.5 Tonnes from the max 7.5 Tonnes :wink:

New site with piccies up soon

George


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I can see why you call it the Bus!

Bit long for us though, as we sacrificed space for manoeverability - posibly too much so as our van is around 18 feet.

Hence our problem is where to put extras like second batteries etc.


----------

